# 'Feint Whispers Chapter 1: The Burning Plague' PC stats and OOC



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

All ooc comments should be posted here. In addition, i will post stat blocks here for reference. Please email any updates so i may edit as needed.

The game thread will be titled 'Feint Whispers: The Burning Plague', which can be found here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20839


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Jericho*

Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed
Fighter 1
Experience: 0
CR: 1
Race: Human
Alignment: Chaotic Good
STR 16
DEX 14
CON 16
INT 10
WIS 10
CHA 10
Hit Dice: 1d10+3 
Hit Points: 13
Speed: 20 Feet
Initiative: +6
Armor Class: 18 (+2 DEX, +4 Armor, +2 Shield)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Saving Throws: FORT +5; REF +2; WILL +0
Attack: +5 Bastard Sword (1d10+3 19-20/x2), +3 Shortbow (1d6 x3), +4 Dagger (1d4+3 19-20/x2), +4 Scimitar (1d6+3 18-20/x2)
Special Qualities: 1 extra skill point per level
Skills: Ride (4) +6, Jump (4) +7/+1, Climb (4) +7/+1
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Initiative
Equipment: Bastard Sword, Shortbow (20 arrows), Dagger, Scimitar, Scale Mail, Large Steel Shield, Backpack (Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, 50 feet Hemp Rope, 5 days Rations, Hooded Lantern), 71 GP
Description: Jericho is a tall human from the D’or Caliphate, he has blonde almost white hair, and has weathered skin that makes him look much older then he truly is. He is just approaching his mid-twenties, and was a conscripted soldier before leaving the army, after his term and seeking his own fortunes. He never truly fit in the military lifestyle, but excelled in the physical arts and uses his skills for his own benefit. 

Jericho makes it his business to help others, he hates to watch others suffer, and despite his gruff exterior he goes out of his way to help others. He makes it a point to fight the good fight, and stand up for those who can’t stand up for themselves. He tends to run afoul of the authorities, simply because he does not get along with them.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Whitney*

Whitney DellNoir: Female Human Wiz1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d4+1 (Wizard) ; hp 5; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 12; Atk -1 base melee, + 2 base ranged; +2( 1d8, Crossbow, light ); -1 ( 1d4-1, Dagger ); -1 ( 1d6-1, Quarterstaff ); -5 ( 1d3-1, Unarmed ); AL NG; SV Fort + 1, Ref + 2, Will + 2; STR 9, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 17, WIS 10, CHA 14.

Possessions:
Money: 7 gp 7 sp 3 cp
Weapons: Crossbow, light; Bolts, crossbow (20); Dagger; Quarterstaff.

Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Case, scroll (x2); Flint and steel; Ink (2 vials ); Lantern, hooded; Ink (vial), colored; Inkpen (2); Oil (3 pints); Sack; Sealing wax; Signet ring; Tent; Waterskin (2); Whetstone; Pouch, belt; Pouch, belt; Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Donkey; Feed (3 days); Saddle, pack; Bit and bridle.

Skills: 
Alchemy + 2/5, Concentration + 4/5, Disguise + 2/4, Knowledge (arcana) + 4/7, Listen + 0/2, Perform + 2/4, Scry + 2/5, Spellcraft + 4/7, Spot + 0/2.

Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Scribe Scroll .

Spells Known (Wiz 3/2): 0 - Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance; 1st - Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Sleep, True Strike.

Spells Prepared (Wiz 3/2): 0 - Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic; 1st - Mage Armor, Magic Missile.

Animal, Cat: None Animal, Cat ; CR 1/4; Tiny Animal ; HD 1/2d8 (Animal) ; hp 2; Init + 2; Spd 30, 30; AC 15; Atk --2 base melee, +4 base ranged; +4/-1 ( 1d2-4, 2 Claws;1d3-4, Bite ); AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 1, WIS 12, CHA 7.

Skills: Balance + 10, Climb + 5, Hide + 17, Listen + 4, Move Silently + 9, Spot + 4. 
Feats: Weapon Finesse, Weapon Finesse: Bite.
Special: Move Silently Bonus of +2 to Master


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ardoss*

Ardoss T’Rok

Medium-sized Male Half Orc Rogue 1; HD 1d6+2; hp 8; Init +3 (+3 dex); Speed 30 ft; AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 armor), Flat-footed 13, touch 13; Attack +3 (+0 BAB, +3 Str), Dmg 1d10+4 (bastard sword wielded in two hands) 1d6+3 (short sword) 1d4+3 (dagger) 1d8 (lt. crossbow)

Save Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +0; AL Neutral; 

Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7

Languages: Common, Orc

Feats: Exotic Weapon Bastard Sword

Skills: Disable Device 4/ Hide 4(+7)/ Jump 2(+5)/ Listen 4/ Move Silent 4(+7)/ Open Lock 2(+5)/ Search 4/ Spot 4/ Tumble 4(+7)

Special Abilities: Darkvision 60, Sneak Attack +1d6

Weapons: Bastard Sword. Short Sword, Dagger, Lt Crossbow +20 Bolts

Armor: Studded Leather

Other Items carried: 50 hemp rope w’ grapple, Backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, thieves’ tools, waterskin, 7 days trail rations

51 gold
4 silver

Ardoss T’Rok was the child of war. His human mother cared for him but the rest of the community shunned him and forced him to leave as soon as he could walk. The only place Ardoss found acceptance was with a group of bandits. After growing into manhood, Ardoss left to find his own fortune in the world.

Having been shunned for his race, Ardoss is distrustful of most people. He respects warriors and recently found a bastard sword and taught himself how to use it.

Ardoss is tall and strong with heavy half-orc features. His skin has a grey hue, eyes are blood red, his hair is jet black and pulled back. He dresses much like a barbarian, having lived most of his life in the wild.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*And the good brother...*

Bhartus Tharden; M Dwarf Cleric 1; Size:M; hp 10; Init +1; Spd Walk 20'ft. ; AC 17 (+6 Armor, +1 Dex); Atk = +2 melee, +1 ranged; SA: Stonecunning, save +2 vs. poison, save +2 vs spells, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items, +2 on stone/metal Craft check, Turn Undead; AL:NG; SV Fort +2, Ref 0, Will +2
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 10 
Height 4' 0 inches, Weight 151 pounds
Skills and Feats: Heal +6, Diplomacy +2, Knowledge (Religion) +2, Spellcraft +2
Feats: Scribe Scroll
Armor: Scale Mail and Large Wooden Shield
Weapon: Heavy Mace (1d8 +2/x2), Light Crossbow with 40 bolts (1d8/19-20x2/80ft), Hand Axe (1d6 +2/x2)
Possessions: Backpack, Bell, Candle, Trail Rations (10), Sack, 2 Flasks of Oil

Deity: Moradin Domains: Good,Earth Granted Powers: Cast good spells at +1 caster level.,Turn or destroy air creatures as a good cleric and rebuke or command earth creatures as an evil cleric. 3 + CHA modifier attempts per day.

Type/Spells
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1: Bless, Summon Monster I, Protection from Evil (domain)

Description:
Brother Bhartus is a jovial fellow with a hearty, robust laugh, who loves a good ale. He's gone adventuring in order to defeat evil doers, which he considers his holy purpose, and earn enough for a few rounds of drinks. He hopes to run his own church in an emerging dwarven outpost someday.


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2002)

Feint whispers? Or faint whispers?

Ready to go! Bhartur, start your engines. 

Looks like Bastard Swords and Light Crossbows are the weapon of choice.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Mysterious, no?*

Is it a pun that will reveal itself in time, or a simple spelling error? 
You decide...

I should have the first post up by tonight...


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2002)

I am Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed

This is Me...


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 15, 2002)

*So....*

Anytime you are ready, Raz...


----------



## Razamir (Aug 15, 2002)

*Sorry Guys*

Sorry about that.... I'm on the west coast so I didn't see any posts until I got to work. I put in my post.

Tokiwang... where do you get that great Anime character art that in on your website? Great stuff!

Raz


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey hey the gang's all here.
So is the marching order all right?


[front]
  A J
  W B



Ardoss will be checking for traps, Bhartus observing as well. 

Bhartus will have his X-bow ready.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 16, 2002)

*relieved...*

i'm surprised we were able to kick this game off with such little trouble. This is my first play-by-post.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 16, 2002)

*FYI*

From what knowledge that could be gleaned from the townsfolk, your characters are aware of the fact that the plague is spread by contact and often results in fever, muscular pain, fatigue, clenching of the throat, etc....


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: relieved...*



			
				tjasamcarl said:
			
		

> *i'm surprised we were able to kick this game off with such little trouble. This is my first play-by-post. *




Everybody is eager and waiting to play.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 17, 2002)

*Good to hear*

By the way, Raz and Krug, can you two provide me with a means to contact you? For general game reminders...


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2002)

Sure. What's your email again?


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 17, 2002)

*email..*

jasamcarl@hotmail.com


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmm guess should wait until everyone posts their move before proceeding.. unless things are obvious. (eg: taking a step forward)


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Perhaps we should do a standard series of actions when we go around doing standard exploration? I'll be using my dwarf skills to learn what I can, Ardoss will be checking for traps, the others will be using their spot/search skills... to move things along.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*good deal*

I hear you and agree. I've already done so in the case of Ardoss, and the all spot and listen checks anywho...where is raz anyhow?
I'm basically just waiting for decisions conscerning movement..


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*Ok*

Let us take a vote. If razimir fails to post by monday, what say we replace him? I can play his character until we do? Krug, i would especially be interested in your input, being a board veteran and all...


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Ok*



			
				tjasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Let us take a vote. If razimir fails to post by monday, what say we replace him? I can play his character until we do? Krug, i would especially be interested in your input, being a board veteran and all... *




Hi Tjasmacarl,
I think we should wait. From his post here, it seems he's out on the west coast working and might only see the updates on Monday when he gets into the office or something. I would say wait a few more days. I would say the party just progresses in the direction Bhartus stated if there's no violent objections.

Krug


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*agreed....*

Though i will wait for Toki to post before we proceed...


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*God...*

This is brutal..those surprise rounds can be a pain.....


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

Yes I know. Put in my actions for the next round... any combat map?


----------



## gamecat (Aug 19, 2002)

Krug, the sj game has been posted, and awaits players. a pity chieromancer jumped ship...


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

DM,
if we have to post our initiative in precise order, this is going to be a very... very... long game.  I think some flexibility is required in this regard.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*True....*

I suppose i can fudge...let just say i went through a mock of this battle, and it can get finicky


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

I figured we're gonna get splattered.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Ok..*

I edited out my hasty reprimand... proceed


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

How far are the kobolds from me? I want to cast a Summon Monster spell and drop the creature right into their midst to buy us some time. How good is the cover we have?


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Ok..*

The kobolds are at a distance of 20ft along a horizontal axis and 20ft on the vertical. The Summon monster should be within range..

Oh, and cover is perfect

But i would suggest you wait for me to update first before taking an action...


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok..*



			
				tjasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The kobolds are at a distance of 20ft along a horizontal axis and 20ft on the vertical. The Summon monster should be within range..
> 
> Oh, and cover is perfect
> 
> But i would suggest you wait for me to update first before taking an action... *




Will do. Just can't wait to throw a celestial badger or whatever beast into their midst...


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*dotodo..*

Waiting for Raz..


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 19, 2002)

*Ok...*

I'm calling in a replacement...


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Let me know if I'm moving too fast...


----------



## Krug (Aug 21, 2002)

Is the mine near the town? We could just exit and camp right outside the mine and recuperate. If a bunch of kobolds almost had us, I don't want to think what a 'demon' could do. Anybody know of any demons that can spread a disease?


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 21, 2002)

*The mine*

The mine is a good hour walk to town...


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

Boy that was fast...  I had an additional spell slot for Cure Light Wounds. Who was most badly injured? I'll cast it on whoever needs it most. I think I had 5 HP before rest. 

Well our first day and we killed.. one kobold. Wow we should reach 20th level sometime in the year 3802.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 22, 2002)

*well...*

you don't get xp for killing things, but for overcoming challenges...and i rolled some char/diplomacy checks...


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 22, 2002)

*as to healing..*

you and Jericho are 1 point short. So take your pick....


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

I'll cast it on myself and convert to cast a cure minor wounds on Jericho. So we're at full strength I presume?


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes*

Both at full strength.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 22, 2002)

*And*

Krug, Kain, let me know when you two decide to reenter...


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2002)

BTW, could we know what we roll for our attacks, how much damage and what rolls are like for our search/spot checks? 

If we score a critical hit, we sure want to know about it.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 24, 2002)

*Maybe...*

I withhold search and spot checks, because their mere use provides you with metagame knowledge. Critical hits, maybe....there have been a few, but given your opponents, they haven't really come into play.....


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi DM, could you do something about a combat map? I had thought the path to Ardoss was clear. It's hard to gauge how far everything is and it's the equivalent of blindfighting. Even an ASCII map would be ok.


..B..W...
..A.z..J..
..z..o..z


As it is, it's hard to figure out where everyone is, especially if combat has been extended by a few pages.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2002)

*I hear you.*

I will get to it tonight. Though i will say that if you had followed the beating that Ardoss was taking, you should have known that there was one zombie still standing by. And you would have to run to reach him, so healing on the same round was out of the question. The distance was laid out at the beginning of the combat round and haven't really changed.


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2002)

Yes, but I would have at least had the good sense to run at an angle so as not to come in touch with the zombie...  possibly even coming from behind Ardoss instead of taking the most direct route. Healing him the next round would have been better than taking damage, as has happened.

Anyway, lets proceed... otherwise I'm enjoying things so far.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2002)

my only comment is that I like pie


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2002)

*True*

But regardless of what angle you would run, the zombie would have attacked you that round, and a few rounds in the foreseeable future. You did not 'run into' the zombie. Technically speaking, you are in the same or adjacent square as Ardoss, the zombie made the neccessary movement to attack you... the simple fact is, the zombie was hovering over Ardoss, you could not have gotten into range within the next two rounds without being attacked.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

Uh ok... well either way, just provide a map in the future and it'll make the situation clear. I would have attacked the zombies or turned them if there was no way around them, rather than risk getting wounded and become another liability.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

Nice adventure... since we're so close to level 2, maybe a small side-trip or patrol? Or clean out the rest of the 'mine'? I think Whitney, in particular, is severely disadvantaged at being at level 1.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2002)

Whitney sucks, we nee more Jericho swingy sword goodness


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2002)

*Don't worry...*

I have a short encounter ready to up the rest. And i'm bringing on somebody new, a ranger who can share some of the fighting and rougish duties. And you should all consider giving your newly established adventuring company a name. I would appreciate something with as little camp value as possible.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2002)

Bhartus' Band has a nice ring to it. 

The Company of The Slain Orc?

Also do I get a martial weapon proficiency in the Warhammer? Since it is the favoured weapon of Moradin.
If I do, could I get a Masterwork Warhammer? If I don't, a Masterwork Mace?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2002)

*hmm*

You don't have the War domain, so no on the warhammer, but yes you can get a masterwork mace. Everybody should update their character sheet accordingly, correcting whatever errors there still may be, and send it to me pronto. The earlier you do, the earlier we can begin chapter 2.


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: And the good brother...*

*Bhartus Tharden*; M Dwarf Cleric 1; Size:M; hp 10; Init +1; Spd Walk 20'ft. ; AC 17 (+6 Armor, +1 Dex); Atk = +3 (+2 Str/+1 MW) melee, +2 (+1 Dex/+1 MW) ranged; SA: Stonecunning, save +2 vs. poison, save +2 vs spells, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items, +2 on stone/metal Craft check, Turn Undead; AL:NG; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +5
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 10 
Height 4' 0 inches, Weight 151 pounds
Skills and Feats: Heal +6, Diplomacy +2, Knowledge (Religion) +2, Spellcraft +2, Spot +3, Listen +3, Search +1
Feats: Scribe Scroll
Armor: Chain Mail and Large Steel Shield
Weapon: Masterwork Heavy Mace (1d8 +2/x2), Masterwork Light Crossbow with 40 bolts (1d8/19-20x2/80ft), Hand Axe (1d6 +2/x2)
Possessions: Backpack, Bell, Candle, Trail Rations (10), Sack, 2 Flasks of Oil
Treasure: 230 gp
XP: 950

Deity: Moradin Domains: Good,Earth Granted Powers: Cast good spells at +1 caster level.,Turn or destroy air creatures as a good cleric and rebuke or command earth creatures as an evil cleric. 3 + CHA modifier attempts per day.

Type/Spells
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1: Bless, Summon Monster I, Protection from Evil (domain)

Description:
Brother Bhartus is a jovial fellow with a hearty, robust laugh, who loves a good ale. He's gone adventuring in order to defeat evil doers, which he considers his holy purpose, and earn enough for a few rounds of drinks. He hopes to run his own church in an emerging dwarven outpost someday.

Quest completed: The Burning Plague
---------------

Ok did some changes to weapons and armor, and deducted 10% of the take from the quest as a tithe to Moradin. 

One more thing, is there a place to purchase _potions of healing_ in town?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 30, 2002)

*A few obs, Krug*

Do those saves include ability mods? And the skills. Just for convenience sake?


----------



## Mirth (Aug 30, 2002)

Should I post my character in this thread?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 30, 2002)

no need, mirth, i will post it in a new ooc thread soon.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 30, 2002)

Cool. I did forget to include the two weapon fighting feat, though.

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Aug 30, 2002)

However, that's only at BAB +9. DUH. Nevermind. Just excited to play I guess.

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Aug 30, 2002)

Okay, last post, I swear. That's IMPROVED two weapon fighting that requires the BAB +9. I did forget the regular two weapon and ambidexterity feats... Whew! Is mine the only head that's hurting?

Jay


----------



## Krug (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: A few obs, Krug*



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Do those saves include ability mods? And the skills. Just for convenience sake? *




From the looks of it, doesn't appear to be. I'll add it in when I have access to my char construction notes.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2002)

*General Reminder...*

I still need everyone's updated a corrected character sheets. I have mirthcard's, but the others are still lacking...so get to work. 

jasamcarl@hotmail.com


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2002)

*Jericho Updated*

*Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed*
*Fighter 1*
*CR:* 1
*Experience:* 950
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*STR* 16
*DEX* 14
*CON* 16
*INT* 10
*WIS* 10
*CHA* 10
*Hit Dice:* 1d10+3 
*Hit Points:* 13
*Speed:* 20 Feet
*Initiative:* +6
*Armor Class:* 19 (+2 DEX, +5 Armor, +2 Shield)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
*Saving Throws:* FORT +5; REF +2; WILL +0
*Attack:* +6 Masterwork Bastard Sword (1d10+3 19-20/x2), +3 Shortbow (1d6 x3), +4 Dagger (1d4+3 19-20/x2), +4 Scimitar (1d6+3 18-20/x2)
*Special Qualities:* 1 extra skill point per level
*Skills:* Ride (4) +6, Jump (4) +7/+1, Climb (4) +7/+1
*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Initiative
*Equipment:* Masterwork Bastard Sword, Shortbow (20 arrows), Dagger, Scimitar, Masterwork Spiked Chainmail, Large Steel Shield, Backpack (Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, 50 feet Hemp Rope, 5 days Rations, Hooded Lantern), 4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, 353 GP
*Description:* Jericho is a tall human from the D’or Caliphate, he has blonde almost white hair, and has weathered skin that makes him look much older then he truly is.  He is just approaching his mid-twenties, and was a conscripted soldier before leaving the army, after his term and seeking his own fortunes.  He never truly fit in the military lifestyle, but excelled in the physical arts and uses his skills for his own benefit.  

Jericho makes it his business to help others, he hates to watch others suffer, and despite his gruff exterior he goes out of his way to help others.  He makes it a point to fight the good fight, and stand up for those who can’t stand up for themselves.  He tends to run afoul of the authorities, simply because he does not get along with them.

_*Sold Bastard Sword (17 GP), Scale Mail (25 GP)_
_* Added Potions..._


----------

